# Sirloin "Sweet" Chili



## bossman150 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am so hungry for chili I thought I would post my favorite chili recipe.  This makes a very large batch and I use my biggest stock pot or I split it into two slow cookers.  You can easily half it if you don't want to make as much, but if freezes very well.

This chili will be thinish with lots of liquid, its very different from  Texas or Cincinnati chili.  We have always called it sweet chili even if  the variety you make isn't sweet, its just the style of chili. 

You can also substitute venison for the sirloin, I do that if someone has given me some.

3 tbs olive oil
1 tbs butter
3lbs sirloin steak fat trimmed cut into 1/2 inch pieces.
1 medium onion diced fine
3-4 tbs chili powder (I prefer McCormicks)
1-6 tbs Siracha (completely to taste and how hot you want it)
3 tbs diced pickled jalapeno 
3 tbs jalapeno pickling liquid
1/4-1/2 cup ketchup (this adds sweetness and tones down heat, add to taste)
2-5 15oz cans of your favorite chili beans (I use Mrs. Grimes or Bushes)
1 15oz can dark red kidney beans
2 64oz cans V8 (or store brand veggie juice, tomato juice works too) 
Lowry's seasoned salt or salt and pepper to taste

In a large skillet, cast iron works best, heat to high and add olive oil and butter.  Brown the sirloin in small batches until nice and brown on all sides, on the last batch add the diced onion.  Transfer meat and onions into large pot or divide into 2 6 quart slow cookers or 1 8qt slow cooker.  Add in chili powder.  If using a pot on the stove I let it cook for a few minutes stirring frequently over medium heat, helps to get the raw flavor out of the chili powder.  If using slow cooker skip this step.  Add in the jalapenos, jalapeno liquid and Siracha.  The pickled jalapenos and liquid add a unique but very pleasant flavor to the chili.  Use mild or tamed jalapenos if you don't want the extra heat.  If you really don't like vinegar you can skip them or use fresh jalapenos.  Add in both cans of veggie juice and beans.  You can adjust the amount of beans you use depending on your taste.  Because we are using sirloin that is cooked past medium the chili will need to simmer over low-medium heat for 2 hours on the stove or high for an hour and low for 2-3 hours in the slow cooker to get it tender.  Taste about 30 mins before you serve it and add Ketchup and/or seasoned salt to taste.  If its too spicy add 1/4 cup of the ketchup and stir, then taste again.  Add the rest if its still too spicy.  You can skip it all together of course if you don't think it needs it.

I serve it with extra sharp cheddar slices and chili cheese Fritos.  Saltines of course are great with it too.  Enjoy!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks good, bossman. I like the idea of using fairly large chunks of meat rather than ground or bits.

When you said sweet chili, I thought of Thai style sweet chili sauce.

Btw, stealing a page from Thai cuisine, if you've found you've made your chilli too hot, stir in some peanut butter to tone it down.


----------



## bossman150 (Aug 14, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Looks good, bossman. I like the idea of using fairly large chunks of meat rather than ground or bits.
> 
> When you said sweet chili, I thought of Thai style sweet chili sauce.
> 
> Btw, stealing a page from Thai cuisine, if you've found you've made your chilli too hot, stir in some peanut butter to tone it down.



I think I might enjoy the peanut butter in chili, I don't think the rest of my family would share my opinion lol.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh, you don't put in enough to really taste it (unless you want to), but more for the fatty oil to disperse the heat.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 15, 2017)

When chili is mentioned, I always think of Luckytrim and his compilation of chili recipes. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f62/awesome-possum-chili-81957-2.html

It should be a "Sticky", IMO.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2017)

I usually think of Audeo's "authentic" Texas chilli (per Ex-Gov Richards), and the discussion therein with Lifter about the ins and out of what exactly is chilli.


----------

